# Very nicely done railway



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

This video came up on Youtube tonight. The railway is pretty fantastic in my view. I usually don't watch anything this long, but not only did the film hold my attention, the music choices made viewing enjoyable.

http://youtu.be/QkPjL-D7ApA


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2008)

*RE: Very nicely done railwayThis video came up on Youtube tonight. The railway is pretty fantastic in my view. I usually don't watch anything this long, but not only did the film hold my attention, the music choices made viewing enjoyable.*

This link appears to go to yout DOT. be but redirects to youtube. Something messy? Seems to work.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Chip, could you explain what you just wrote?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

youtube is using youtu.be.com for short addresses.... you can still get and distribute the long addresses... it's a convenience thing... 

short link: http://youtu.be/QkPjL-D7ApA 
long link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkPjL-D7ApA 

If you click on the link from Dan, and then look up in your address bar, you will see that you did indeed go to youtube.com 

Greg


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chip on 14 Jul 2011 09:05 PM 
Not YOUTUBE. Watch out!
It is youtu DOT be.

Chip 


Very funny.

Great vid Dan, love some of the structures. Looks like the same member has many other vids.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2008)

My paranoia. Beautiful structures. Somebody took a lot of time.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Great railroad, weathered rail, cars and ground cover to die for. Love his landscaping.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

If you like the "tube" vid, here is some more information about the same line and the structures:
http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/viewtopic.php?t=7330&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
http://www.buntbahn.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=2906&password=


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

That is definately a RR to be envied, One thing I am sure of he does not experience 120 degrees of different temeratures, so it makes me fell better knowing where I live I could not have such an awesome empire. 
He is an awesome modeler, with an amazing eye for turning a model into looking like the real thing. 
Dennis


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen photos of this layout in buntbahn.de Galerie, and I believe the owner and builder is a SHE instead of a HE. 

Incredible work on the structures, many of which seem to be cast in her own masters. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Funny thing is that the only picture of persons that I have found is labeled: Meine Frau baut mir ne Gartenbahn
Roughly translated: My wife builds the railway with me.

Bertel could also be a woman though


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

That IS an amazing railway...I had seen YouTube videos of it some time back and was Truely impressed. It is certainly THE best I have ever seen barring only the big tourist model railways that seem to exist accross the Atlantic but not over here. 

--Eric in Maine


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Do the rails seem a little narrow, close together. Dennis


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By DennisB on 08 Aug 2011 07:11 PM 
Do the rails seem a little narrow, close together. Dennis 
Guess that is because of Pikos choice of scale for standard gauge prototypes, they are very much oversize and as a consequence the track may seem narrow. As indeed it is for the prototype.
Anyway, that is my theory and I am sticking to it


----------



## Toney (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dave and Hagen,

I can confirm, that Bertel is male, no dought!

Regards

Toney


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By Hagen on 08 Aug 2011 06:48 AM 
Funny thing is that the only picture of persons that I have found is labeled: Meine Frau baut mir ne Gartenbahn
Roughly translated: My wife builds the railway with me.

Bertel could also be a woman though












may i correct: "mir" means "for me".
so his wife builds a garden railway for him.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The first video is Robert Grein's Garden Railway, the video was done by Thomas. 

I'm not convinced that the Buntbahn thread with Bertel is the same layout - a lot of the trackwork is different, but Bertels first name is Robert as well...so maybe 

Knut


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/user/PerryDr...jJxQkJBenI
http://www.youtube.com/user/PerryDr...IYb-V2wfaU

these have been on my youtube favorites for quite some time...more views of the same layout. Stefan had done a great job capturing the railway!


----------



## traingeekboy (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. That 2-10-2 is really awesome running through his world.


----------

